# Washing Fleece



## goodshepherd (Jul 20, 2006)

I am interested in trying to wash my fleece using the washing machine method...has anyone done it this way? I was talking to someone who tried to discourage me. She said the grease would ruin my pipes and cause septic problems. I don't want that to happen but I really don't have the facilities or equipment for doing it other ways and I didn't want to have to go buy a bunch of stuff. Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## Flwrbrd (Jan 14, 2007)

I have a new frontloader and NO WAY would I want to wash fleece in it!!!!
It only takes a 5 gal bucket to wash fleece...it's what I've been doing for a year now. 
I have a perfume allergy, so I'm limited on what soaps I can use. I use my shampoo...it's made for hair!
I mix with warm water....and fill bucket with fleece, gently dunk and squeeze. I let it sit a long time, then drain it off...
I do this a couple of times, then rinse....til water is mostly clear. I then lay out on towels to dry....I turn it over and fluff regulary for thorough drying. Fairly straightforward process.....


----------



## redbudlane (Jul 5, 2006)

I have seperated a fleece into fourths/sixths (depending on size of fleece) and put it in those lingerie laundry bags and then washed it by hand. It is much easier to handle this way than the entire fleece.


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

If I may ask, why do you want to wash the fleece? Do you plan to spin or felt? Are you using it yourself or planning to sell it?

If spinning, I *always* spin in the grease (unwashed). Washing the wool after spinning and plying seems to help set the twist better. If the fleece has a lot of vegetal matter, I pick most of it out as I card and spin. But I know most spinners prefer a clean fleece to start, so :shrug: .

If you're going to felt it, I'd wash it in a washtub separate from your bathtub or sinks. That way, the lanolin and vegetal matter won't have the opportunity to clog anything. Don't use hot, hot water, only warmish and maybe just a tad bit of shampoo. 

Most people who are allergic to wool sweaters and such are usually having a reaction to wrongly-washed wool that has had all of its lanolin stripped out of it. For proper longevity, wool has to have a little bit left in. Too harsh of detergents can also cause deterioration of the fiber.

(also posted this in the Sheep forum on your duplicated thread)

~Falcon


----------



## MTDeb (Feb 20, 2003)

I know a lot of people who wash their fleeces in the washing machine and don't have any problems but my DH won't let me put it in ours either.

I put the fleece in those orange bags that oranges come in, put it in a tub (like a rubbermaid tub) for the first soaking and then dump that water outside. Then, sometimes I put it in the washing machine that's already been filled up with water, not using the agitator at all. I let it soak, take the fleece out, empty the water and then do that again if it needs it. If not, I run the spin cycle to spin out the excess water (make sure your spin cycle doesn't spray water on it when it spins) and then put it out to dry. 

I've washed probably a couple of hundred pounds of fleece this way. 

A lot depends on what breed of sheep it is too, some are a lot greasier and dirtier than others. Have fun!


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

FalconDance said:


> If I may ask, why do you want to wash the fleece? Do you plan to spin or felt? Are you using it yourself or planning to sell it?
> 
> If spinning, I *always* spin in the grease (unwashed). Washing the wool after spinning and plying seems to help set the twist better. If the fleece has a lot of vegetal matter, I pick most of it out as I card and spin. But I know most spinners prefer a clean fleece to start, so :shrug: .
> ~Falcon


I have read about people spinning in the grease and I don't know how they card the wool to do it this way. I tried carding a lock of grease fleece and it gucked up my carder so bad that I had to wash them before I could use it again.

How to you do it?

Donsgal


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

donsgal said:


> I have read about people spinning in the grease and I don't know how they card the wool to do it this way. I tried carding a lock of grease fleece and it gucked up my carder so bad that I had to wash them before I could use it again.
> 
> How to you do it?
> 
> Donsgal


Ummm, it's easy. If the ends are snarled, I tease them out a little with a flicker (actually I use the edge teeth of my carders 'cause I'm too cheap to buy a flicker ). When I'm setting the wool onto the carders, a lot of the vegetal matter naturally falls out and more falls out as I card. The hay and 'mud' mess with my carders more than anything so I try to pick most of that out beforehand.

The amount of lanolin has _never_ been a problem - never experienced the carders getting "gunked up", and I've used all sorts of wool from Merino and Ramboullet to Karakul. In fact, for me, the more grease in the wool, the easier it seems to card. :shrug: 

Do you use a drum carder? I only use hand carders (2 pair, slightly different). 

~Falcon


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

FalconDance said:


> Ummm, it's easy. If the ends are snarled, I tease them out a little with a flicker (actually I use the edge teeth of my carders 'cause I'm too cheap to buy a flicker ). When I'm setting the wool onto the carders, a lot of the vegetal matter naturally falls out and more falls out as I card. The hay and 'mud' mess with my carders more than anything so I try to pick most of that out beforehand.
> 
> The amount of lanolin has _never_ been a problem - never experienced the carders getting "gunked up", and I've used all sorts of wool from Merino and Ramboullet to Karakul. In fact, for me, the more grease in the wool, the easier it seems to card. :shrug:
> 
> ...


I use hand carders. I have tried a Rambouillet X and also Border Leicester and both of them had way too much lanolin in them to be able to do this. In fact I had to scour the Rambouillet X FOUR TIMES and it still feels of lanolin when I am working on it. I have never seen such lanolin in fleece before. Too bad I am not advanced enough in my knitting to do an Aran sweater with it, it would be so perfect.

donsgal


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

goodshepherd said:


> I am interested in trying to wash my fleece using the washing machine method...has anyone done it this way? I was talking to someone who tried to discourage me. She said the grease would ruin my pipes and cause septic problems. I don't want that to happen but I really don't have the facilities or equipment for doing it other ways and I didn't want to have to go buy a bunch of stuff. Any suggestions? Thanks.



I don't have enough room to dry that much wool at a time. I just wash it in the sink. 

donsgal


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I have always washed all my fleeces in the washing machine. I've never had a problem with my machine or my pipes or my septic system. I now have a front load and I haven't tried washing a fleece in that, I always had a top load before.

Here is a link to this topic from some years back http://homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=157527


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

donsgal said:


> I use hand carders. I have tried a Rambouillet X and also Border Leicester and both of them had way too much lanolin in them to be able to do this. In fact I had to scour the Rambouillet X FOUR TIMES and it still feels of lanolin when I am working on it. I have never seen such lanolin in fleece before. Too bad I am not advanced enough in my knitting to do an Aran sweater with it, it would be so perfect.
> 
> donsgal


And you're trying to card _fresh_ fleeces? Hmmm. I would expect the problem to occur with an older fleece in which the lanolin has started to thicken, but as I said, I've never personally had any trouble and I've spun just about every kind of wool including Merino and Romb., freshly shorn and not-so-fresh. I'd love to get my hands on a fleece with that much grease in it, though. Sounds like a nice challenge!

~Falcon


----------



## goodshepherd (Jul 20, 2006)

Thank you all. I appreciate all your comments. We did some shearing this weekend and I can't wait to get started....


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

FalconDance said:


> And you're trying to card _fresh_ fleeces? Hmmm. I would expect the problem to occur with an older fleece in which the lanolin has started to thicken, but as I said, I've never personally had any trouble and I've spun just about every kind of wool including Merino and Romb., freshly shorn and not-so-fresh. I'd love to get my hands on a fleece with that much grease in it, though. Sounds like a nice challenge!
> 
> ~Falcon


Fresh may be the operative word here. I'm not sure what you consider fresh, but I doubt that I have even seen a fleece that wasn't at least 6 months old and most much older than that (some even a couple of years). Maybe that is the problem, you think??? Unfortunately, not having any of the little critters of my own, I don't have the luxury of spinning fleece fresh off the hoof, so to speak. Maybe I will have the chance one day and I will try a little grease fleece to see how it works up.

donsgal


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Ooooh, that might be your problem, then. Lanolin has the tendency to thicken while it ages, _especially_ if left to the air. Heck, I use lanolin as a partial thickener for some lotions/creams! 

Now, if you said "I have this older fleece and it's dried out", I'd say to spritz a bit of anhydrous lanolin to "regrease" it . I've got a three year old fleece I'll likely spritz because I like a little more grease to spin with (daughter had stowed it away so I thought it worked up already. Just found it a few weeks ago!). But sounds like you may need to give a gentle wash to the older stuff first. Shouldn't strip it too much, just get the lanolin a little more liquid-like (thinner) again.

A couple nice folks here have said they might have a fleece for you this shearing, so you might just get your chance at a fresher fleece. IF I come across an extra (there's always the possibility, remember, no matter how distant it may seem), I'll let you know.

~Falcon


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

FalconDance said:


> Ooooh, that might be your problem, then. Lanolin has the tendency to thicken while it ages, _especially_ if left to the air. Heck, I use lanolin as a partial thickener for some lotions/creams!
> 
> Now, if you said "I have this older fleece and it's dried out", I'd say to spritz a bit of anhydrous lanolin to "regrease" it . I've got a three year old fleece I'll likely spritz because I like a little more grease to spin with (daughter had stowed it away so I thought it worked up already. Just found it a few weeks ago!). But sounds like you may need to give a gentle wash to the older stuff first. Shouldn't strip it too much, just get the lanolin a little more liquid-like (thinner) again.
> 
> ...


I'm always in the market for a spinning fleece if the price is right (cheap). I prefer a shorter staple (2" - 4") which might be of interest for folks who shear twice a year, which I am told is more difficult to sell, as most spinners prefer the longer staples. Dh has forbidden any more fiber purchases until March, but March isn't far away. :dance: 

donsgal


----------



## Flwrbrd (Jan 14, 2007)

I'm not washing so much to get lanolin out...I love the feel of that on my hands...as that these free fleeces I get...are DIRTY! But, they're FREE!...I just flat out don't like the feel of that much dirt on my hands....or on my wheel or in the oiled places on my wheel.....
In the garden I'd be wearing gloves to be workin with that much dirt.
And even in a bag, I think I'll pass on fleeces bein in my new front loader...I just don't want those kind of fibers lining my washer drum....


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

FalconDance said:


> If spinning, I *always* spin in the grease (unwashed).


You must also spin in the lock?? I wash my fleeces because I don't want to have the lanolin and dirt on/in my drum carder & hand cards.



> Washing the wool after spinning and plying seems to help set the twist better.


I have spun in the grease, from locks, just to know what it is like. I had a had time getting all the lanolin and dirt out of my more finer spun yarns so I've stuck with washing before. 

That said, I use my washing machine. 

Fill it up with hot water and detergent. 
Turn off the machine
put in the fleece and let soak 30-45 minutes.
turn the machine to spin (NOT rinse/spin, just spin)
remove fleece from machine

repeat until clean, then once more without detergent.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

FalconDance said:


> I'd say to spritz a bit of anhydrous lanolin to "regrease" it . ~Falcon


I'm trying to imagine how I would spritz anhydrous lanolin. The stuff I have is as thick as pine tar!


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> I'm trying to imagine how I would spritz anhydrous lanolin. The stuff I have is as thick as pine tar!


Well, I didn't say _that_ part was easy . If you warm it slightly, though, it is a little better/more liquid.

Yeah, I usually go from shearing to generalized shaking-out-of-ucky-stuff to carders to wheel. As I mentioned elsewhere, I don't like to spin the chunky 'novelty' yarns - I prefer a fine thread no thicker than crochet cotton. I have spun thinner yet (for a 'wedding ring shawl' project years ago) but that's only for very special projects as it takes immense concentration and time to maintain the sewing thread fineness needed (at least for me).

The pads on the carders stay well lubricated but the vast majority of the "dirt" falls away with a gentle upside down tap. If need be, and it's very very rare - maybe twice in 10+ years for my main pair, I run them _quickly_ under hot water and then let them dry for a day or two to make sure there's no hidden moisture to warp the wood.

For my hands, I simply wash in warm-but-not-piping-hot water and a dab or soap. That way the dirt (and some of the sheepy smell) goes but the nice softening lanolin stays. Hubby got used to the sheep smell so it doesn't bother him to much on my hands now - and he appreciates the soft hands (softer no matter how else they're 'abused' in the garden, etc.).

If a fleece is beyond what I consider to be workable (as in filthy nasty and full of feces/burrs/etc) or dried out it is brittle and breaking up, I just put it in the garden as part of the mulch. It composts down, makes the worms nice winter coats  , the birds take some for their nests, everybody gets _something_ out of it. :shrug: 

~Falcon


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Wool worm coats!! I love it!!


----------



## betty modin (May 15, 2002)

I wash my fleeces because the sheepy smell attracts my dogs.... which can be a real problem in the house! I use dish liquid-a mild, unscented one is all I can use on my hands, so that's what I use for the fleeces. In warm weather I have a large wash tub that I fill with five gallon buckets out on the deck. I soak the fleeces and then rinse at least twice-or until the rinse water is 'clean'. Then the fleece goes into mesh bags and gets spun out in the washing machine. I spread it out on the picnic table on a sheet to dry in the shade. In winter I use the kitchen sink and the same washing method-but dry the fleece in the mesh bags over an old wooden drying rack upstairs (away from dogs). Even my own freshly sheared fleeces are too strong and greasy for me to think about spinning before washing....I do love the smell of my sheep, but that much indoors is more than I can handle. 
I have a front loader and find that using it this way is not a problem. I don't think you can get enough water in to a front loader to do the fleece. Mine does a full cycle with only 13 gallons of water-total for the whole cycle. Hope to get my last fleece washed before the sheep are sheared this year. It's on the 'to do ' list- the one from August! betty


----------



## Somerhill (Dec 13, 2005)

FalconDance said:


> Ummm, it's easy. If the ends are snarled, I tease them out a little with a flicker (actually I use the edge teeth of my carders 'cause I'm too cheap to buy a flicker ).~Falcon


Me too  I use a dog slicker brush for a flick-carder. You can brush a lot of VM out of wool by holding the cut end of the lock firmly, and brushing out the VM and any dry tips. Then turn the lock around, and tease open the cut end. 
The yarn spun this way will be smooth (called worsted) 

Lisa


----------



## Somerhill (Dec 13, 2005)

I forgot to ask - have you ever used wool combs to process fleeces in the grease? I'd think any greaty buildup would be fairly easy to clean off the combs. 
Lisa


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Somerhill said:


> I forgot to ask - have you ever used wool combs to process fleeces in the grease? I'd think any greaty buildup would be fairly easy to clean off the combs.
> Lisa


I've never used the combs personally though I have seen them used. They seemed to work very nicely, as you said, for heavily snarled or really dirty wool best.

I did use a wide toothed people comb once for a wool/dog hair mix. Does that count?  

~Falcon


----------



## tucker303 (Jul 18, 2006)

I just got some wool. I have it in the basement (the smell intriques the dog but he does not go down there!) in the bags they came in with thetops open. How long can I allow them to sit before I HAVE to wash them?


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Depends on how cool your basement is and how much grease (and other 'nasties") is in the wool. Please tell me it's not in a plastic bag of some sort! Better to put it in a box or basket lined with a cotton sheet.

I've left mine for a couple years (ok, well, that was an accident, but it worked ) but prefer to work a fleece up within 6 months, preferably as soon as possbile since I'm an impatient wench.

~Falcon


----------



## tucker303 (Jul 18, 2006)

OK....I won't tell you it is in a plastic bag <crosses fingers>


----------



## jerzeygurl (Jan 21, 2005)

does any one use a front loader...

i have a ultra hand wash setting, which pretty much just soaks and flops a couple times.. but it will only go up to warm on that setting


----------



## MTDeb (Feb 20, 2003)

I've stored fleeces in plastic bags for years with no problesm. Just don't ever close up the bag tight, leave it open so it gets air and it'll be fine.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Rob, run out to Good Will or Salvation Army and pick up some old, cheap pillow cases.


----------



## goodshepherd (Jul 20, 2006)

donsgal said:


> I'm always in the market for a spinning fleece if the price is right (cheap). I prefer a shorter staple (2" - 4") which might be of interest for folks who shear twice a year, which I am told is more difficult to sell, as most spinners prefer the longer staples. Dh has forbidden any more fiber purchases until March, but March isn't far away. :dance:
> 
> donsgal


Check out our website at http://www.goodshepherdfarm.com
We raise Cornell Dorset/Finn crosses and had our shearer there just last weekend. Plenty of fleece and short staple the way you like it and hopefully in your price range.


----------



## Corky (May 11, 2002)

OK, I gotta ask.

How the heck could you wash fleece in a front loader?

I wash my fleece in the washer but it is alpaca fleece and therefore not greasy.
I put it in mesh laundry bags and fill the washer with warm water with dawn dishsoap mixed in.
I then gently push the bags under the water being very careful NOT to swish them around.
I soak them for about 20 minutes, remove the bags to a tub and turn the dial till the water spins out.
I fill the machine again and check the water temp and soak the fleece again for a few minutes. I repeat this one more time and then set to the final spin setting so I can be sure no water will come on and ruin my fleece. 
When the water is out I open the lid and drop the bags in and let them spin out really well.
This works for me. You could wash your fleece in tubs and then set your washer to the last spin cycle to spin out the excess water. That should not hurt your lines or septic.
I only wash small amounts at a time usually as I have no place to dry large amounts. I use a mesh sweater drying rack. I put it on top of my fridge. It is warm up there and it dries fast.


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

goodshepherd said:


> Check out our website at http://www.goodshepherdfarm.com
> We raise Cornell Dorset/Finn crosses and had our shearer there just last weekend. Plenty of fleece and short staple the way you like it and hopefully in your price range.


The prices are great! I'm definitely bookmarking your site! Not only for fleece but for freezer lambs too! wow.

donsgal


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

goodshepherd said:


> Check out our website at http://www.goodshepherdfarm.com
> We raise Cornell Dorset/Finn crosses and had our shearer there just last weekend. Plenty of fleece and short staple the way you like it and hopefully in your price range.


Put me down for an unwashed fleece! What are the approximate weights of the fleeces? Depending, I might want more. 

I like the longer staple, but I don't know if I've ever spun Finn, so this ought to be fun . 

~Falcon


----------



## goodshepherd (Jul 20, 2006)

FalconDance said:


> Put me down for an unwashed fleece! What are the approximate weights of the fleeces? Depending, I might want more.
> 
> I like the longer staple, but I don't know if I've ever spun Finn, so this ought to be fun .
> 
> ~Falcon



I'll get back to you with that info tonight after I get home from work. We just did the shearing Saturday so I haven't had time to weigh anything yet. Thanks for the interest.


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Ya'hear that, donsgal? Wooly in the grease! Heeheehee.

Oh shoot, I forgot to order that maintenance kit for my wheel! 

_........wanders off to find the link and her debit card........_

~Falcon


----------



## Cloverbud (Sep 4, 2006)

And tomorrow is March!! Isn't that when the fiber ban is lifted?


----------



## Somerhill (Dec 13, 2005)

Corky said:


> OK, I gotta ask.
> 
> How the heck could you wash fleece in a front loader?
> 
> .


You've got a point, there. You don't want the water to run in on the fleece, plus, they don't use enough water to soak the fleece even if you could somehow fill the washer, and then put the wool in. 
They would do a great job spinning the excess water out, though. So I guess you could soak the wool in a pot, and then use the front loader to spin.

Lisa


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

goodshepherd said:


> I'll get back to you with that info tonight after I get home from work. We just did the shearing Saturday so I haven't had time to weigh anything yet. Thanks for the interest.


Had a chance to weigh those fleeces yet? My wheel is fixed and it's feelin' so unused....



~Falcon


----------



## goodshepherd (Jul 20, 2006)

FalconDance said:


> Had a chance to weigh those fleeces yet? My wheel is fixed and it's feelin' so unused....
> 
> 
> 
> ~Falcon


Sorry I didn't get back to you...It has gotten crazy here all of a sudden...we had a couple ewes start to lamb earlier than we expected...lost one of a set of twins :Bawling: I will get back to you with the info...I apologize.


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

I have a front load machine now. I used my last machine to spin wool before I spread it out to dry and the repair man with whom I spoke told me that constantly readjusting the timer to a spin cycle was probably what made the controls go out. The machine wasn't that old and with only 2 of us to produce laundry, it should have lasted much longer. The rest of the mechanics of the machine were fine. 

A friend gave me a Maytag wringer washer when she and her husband retired and bought a much smaller home. I soak wool in the tub then use the wringer to extract the water--no agitation. I have to be careful not to let the wool wrap around the roller but otherwise, it works very well. I have some old window screens that I lay across the rods on my grandmother's accordion drying rack to spread out and dry the wool.


----------



## betty modin (May 15, 2002)

Glad you said something...never thought about the timer being used so much...but it sure does make it easier to deal with the fleece if you must dry it indoors! I'm hoping for some dry and warmer weather the next two weeks. I have one more fleece to wash from last year and hope to get the little guys sheared again by the end of the month! So many 'right' ways to do the same thing sure is interesting, don't you thinK? May you always have all that you need and some of what you want. betty


----------



## flutemandolin (Aug 13, 2003)

Just saying hello here; I've been a member of HT for a few years, but this is my first post in Fiber Arts. We have three sheep that are going to be sheared this spring, and I was just poking around for some info on what to do with the fleece. This thread has been so helpful! I was even going to ask about washing in a wringer washer, and voila! MOgal had the answer already! Thanks!


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

Hey, Deb, I aim to please!


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Depending on the size of the fleece run your machine 3/4-full of hot water(not warm but hot only). After the machine has filled be sure and turn it off so there is no danger of agitation. Pour into the machine about a 1/4-1/2 cup of fabuloso(in the general cleaner isle...this stuff is great and even smells good, also seems to repel moths). Your fleece should already have been teased. Set the wool on top of the water and let it sink at it's own pace. Leave it to soak for about 20 minutes. Gently remove the wet wool(wear gloves or use tongs since the water is hot). This is generally a bit sloppy. After wool is out drain the washer. Let as much water drain out of the wool as you can. Refill the washer with HOT water. Put the wool back in for about 5 mins. Remove wool. Drain washer. Put wool back in and put it on spin cycle......not rinse...spin only. This will take almost all the water out of your wool. Only takes it a couple of hours to dry outside(make sure dogs can't get to it and that the wind isn't blowing). It sounds like more bother than it actually is. 

I've never used a front loader for this so I can't recommend it. If it bothers your husband to wash wool in the washing machine....see if you can pick up a cheap second hand one for this purpose. I have had excellent results using this method.


----------



## Corky (May 11, 2002)

" If it is tourist season, why can't we shoot them?
:hobbyhors As I live on the shore of Elk River, that is full of very drunk canoists all summer long, that sounds like a very good question to me.

Heck, I'd buy a license. :dance: 
:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Buy a license....hehehe snork snork HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! I love it! If I were to suggest it to Texas legislators I guarantee they would at least think about it  

I am sooooo sick of rude, drunk tourists! They don't bring in that much revenue. The money they do bring in only goes into a couple of pockets. No matter how much they spend it isn't worth the agravation. NOTHING is worth them tearing up, littering, and distroying one of the last great wildernesses! Can ya'll tell I'm a might heated up about this? Sorry for the thread drift.......tourist licenses....ROFL!


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Ok, gals, I'm going to ask for (yet more) advice.

I just received about 16 lbs (4 fleeces, heavilly skirted) of white wool. I expected medium-ish grade so planned to lightly wash before spinning, just enough to uncover the white sheen but not enough to remove the lanolin, and use it to teach with. Instead, I got some nice FINE wool, _nearly_ as nice a crimp as the Ramb. from Mt., but it is pretty dirty. Regular dirt, not ucky stuff. 

Don't want to put it in my brand new washer and don't want to accidently felt the stuff as I know finer wool can be .... so how would you recommend I do this? Remember, I'm the girl who darned near _always_ spins in the grease.

Oh, and donsgal, even with shipping it cost me less than $2/lb 

~Falcon


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Falcon,
Once I was spoiled by a nice covered fleece from a spinners flock (where the shepdress is also a spinner) - I decided my time was worth spending more $ to get a quality fleece.

I'm the biggest penny pincher I know but I'm tired of having to label my fleeces:
"brown Merino that I finally got clean but is full of neps", 
"llama from h&ll" and 
"white Merino from same place as brown Merino that might make it to the compost pile because I don't want to go through that again!"


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Agreed - which is why I was so shockingly surprised and pleased when this turned out to be such fine quality wool, only dirty (literally 'dirt'y, no tags, not much vm, no burrs). I would've/should've paid much much more for this wool except the gal apparently had so much she was practically buried. 

I figure it would have to be washed anyhow but am a little skittish about accidently felting it. That's why I'm asking y'all for advice ... some of you gals surely have more spinning experience than I.

~Falcon


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

You may have to do a little at a time in the sink and hot water. no agitation. soak no longer than 15 minutes, then do it again.

How much grease is in it? I know you like to spin in the grease, but for this one, to get the grease to release the dirt, you may have to add grease after you get all the dirt out.

Carol Lee advised me that if you take thoroughly soaked fiber immediately from one bath to another (even if the temperature was different) you have less chance of felting.


----------



## MTDeb (Feb 20, 2003)

You might find too that with it being softer/finer and dirtier, you won't get as much of the grease out as you do with others. One of my sheep has a softer fleece than my others and I wash her fleece the same as I do the others, but hers always seems to have more grease after its been washed. 

Don't use as much soap or whatever you use for washing too and not as hot water as the hot water really cuts the grease. 

I bet it's going to be wonderful after it's washed!


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

Falcon, I've started soaking all my fleeces in a laundry tub outside with water from the hose before I get down to hot water and soap. I put the tub in the garden, fill it up, and then can just tip it out when I'm finished--great liquid fertilizer for the garden! It really helps to get the worst of the dirt out. Then I put the wet fleece in hot water and soap in the washing machine. Sixteen pounds is really a lot--have fun!


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

FalconDance said:


> Agreed - which is why I was so shockingly surprised and pleased when this turned out to be such fine quality wool, only dirty (literally 'dirt'y, no tags, not much vm, no burrs). I would've/should've paid much much more for this wool except the gal apparently had so much she was practically buried.
> 
> I figure it would have to be washed anyhow but am a little skittish about accidently felting it. That's why I'm asking y'all for advice ... some of you gals surely have more spinning experience than I.
> 
> ~Falcon


If she still has a whole lot of wool.....how about sharing your source?

OK I ADMIT IT.....I need a 12 step program! Actually it might take more steps for me. I just LOVE new fleeces.


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

TxGypsy said:


> If she still has a whole lot of wool.....how about sharing your source?
> 
> OK I ADMIT IT.....I need a 12 step program! Actually it might take more steps for me. I just LOVE new fleeces.


Ditto. :shrug: 

donsgal


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Ok, girls. Dunno if she has more or not at this point, but here's the original ad I answered:



> Major Destashing -- need the room lol
> Posted by: "shelly" [email protected] craftlover21
> Fri Apr 6, 2007 12:23 pm (PST)
> Hi All - Its Spring, and so I am really spring cleaning out my studio. I also have had some unexpected time loss, and I have to make room for some Fibery Angora boys, so my need is your gain!
> ...


~Falcon


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Ok, with much trepidation and extreme care, I have finally ventured into the world of ...... (cue epic music here) ...... washing wool before spinning.

A sink full only, just enough to see if it was going to be possible without ruining all my pretty white fluff. Very warm water, no soap of any kind (leaving the lanolin in), got it a good sight cleaner than at start. I'm hoping that the water alone loosens the remaining dirt from the grease enough to ease spinning (although not much of the grease-held dirt seems to be left). If it dries well, I'll use the bathtub next and do a fleece at a time. It'll be much easier to teach with the fluffier white stuff and perhaps less off-putting to the more squeamish (it's only dirt, for crying out loud, not poo! But my girlfriend turns her nose up even at the sheep smell  ).

The only thing now is to wait until it dries to card and give it a try - oh, and keep the outside cats from thinking mama loves them *so* much she laid out a soft new bed for them .

(I didn't use the washer because it's set to wash with cold only.)

~Falcon


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I'm curious Falcon, why warm and hot hot water? Are you worried that hot would take out too much grease? I wouldn't think that would happen but I do think it might help to remove more of the dirt and smell. How could anyone not like the smell of sheep :shrug: Sheesh!

I'll be interested in knowing how it all works out for you.


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

(....because I'm a weinie )

The water was very warm bordering on hot - primarily because I didn't want to take out much of the lanolin, only the dirt. As for the smell, it doesn't bother me - and it _does_ tend to be part of a spinster's life unless, of course, you're one of those preppy sanitized types who refuses to consider anything except fully scoured fiber. 

A lot of the dirt went down the drain. The inside cats were looking at the bag of wool sitting in the bathroom waiting with some suspicion (and looking at me like I'd lost my last marble!). The outside kitties act as if it were any other day with a weird two-legged mom .... and it is :baby04: . The sample is about half dry - much cleaner and now the vm shows so much better. *sigh* But I didn't felt it accidently, so :clap: .

Agro, the black prima-kitty is currently asleep atop the bag of Ramb. wool, studiously ignoring me and anything else to do with spinning at the moment.

~Falcon


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

FalconDance of course said:


> this comment makes me want to spin in the grease again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Flwrbrd (Jan 14, 2007)

Just washed up 2 fleeces yesterday....a first shearing black....and just regular white...both churro. I really don't mind churro fleece....don't get me wrong..I love softer stuff too..but it's not readily available to me at an affordable price...so I'm happy to have ANYthing to spin....
I still get a nice soft lanolin feel to my hands after washing...but it gets all that darn dirt out...
And I can't understand how someone who spins can NOT love the way a sheep smells....in any incarnation...! That concept is beyond me! lol


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Flwrbrd said:


> And I can't understand how someone who spins can NOT love the way a sheep smells....in any incarnation...! That concept is beyond me! lol


She's just learning how to spin .... and she flat out does NOT like sheep smell. Oh well. If she spins anything from my house, she'll have to get used to it  .

~Falcon


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I learned to spin on Churro in the grease, how's that! I like spinning in the grease but many of the fleeces I get I don't know where they came from, re: I don't know the people or they are so dusty dirty they have to be washed or my cards and wheel would get gunked up, YUCK! When I wash fleeces I do a fairly gentle wash with mild shampoo and it never gets all the grease out.

I hope your friend learns to like the smell of wool just off the hoof Falcon.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

I have washed fleece in a pillow case in the washer, but my drain doesn't go to the septic so I felt safe to do it. I filled the washer with hot water, put in the soap and let it agitate for a few seconds, stop it and add the fleece. After soaking for a short time, I spun it dry then took the fleece out. Filled the washer with hot water again and put the fleece back in. Let it set until the water was warm, then spun it (be sure to use the last spin so you don't get a spray of water on it). I rinsed it twice, then after spinning the water out the last time I laid the fleece out on the trampoline to dry. It worked good on some fleeces, but on others it might felt them. I would not try it on a Merino, but it worked good on Romney.

I love spinning washed locks so I wash all fleeces unless they are super clean to start with. I do like to spin a good clean fleece with the lanolin in it.


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Yep, Spinner. That's what I'm trying for here - a relatively clean fleece but with most of the lanolin still in it. The bit that I washed up Friday is still sitting in the basket uncarded; yesterday I did yard work and visited with friends instead of spinning (or cleaning house *ick*).

~Falcon


----------

